# My car has just been written off thanks to brain fog



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't fucking stand this. I have to get this off my chest. The brain fog is just disrupting my life too much and this is the last straw. Due to the fog I couldn't measure accurately how close I was to a sharp corner on a country road, turns out I was fucking close going at 50mph, so I tried to compensate with the wheel and hit a hedge and curb.

This kind of thing just can't continue. Ever since having DP I've had so many close calls on motorcycles, in cars, on bikes, playing sports etc, because you just can't accurately judge what's going on around you..

Is there any medication that fights brain fog? I have job interviews and shit coming up.........


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

*Midnight*- You should look into *Sauna Therapy*. It's helped my Brain Fog/Cognition. I go 4-5 times a week to my local gyms Sauna and I sit in there for 30 mins at a time (trying to build my way up to 45 mins).. It really has made a big difference in my life.

What the sauna basically does is induce a natural fever and you heal/sweat out all the toxins and heavy metals that can be causing/contributing to brain fog.

Just an idea I think you should look into, I've read your posts and your symptoms seem very similar to mine.

Cheers


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

I feel for you Midnight. My car exploded in a bad accident indirectly related to dp/dr. It was probably rock bottom for me and I had tried to kill myself via the accident, but as luck would have it, I was without a scratch.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Are you talking to me?


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

This was years ago, but yes a had a lot more going on in my life than just dp. Dp/dr was the least of my worries at the time.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

Optimusrhyme said:


> *Midnight*- You should look into *Sauna Therapy*. It's helped my Brain Fog/Cognition. I go 4-5 times a week to my local gyms Sauna and I sit in there for 30 mins at a time (trying to build my way up to 45 mins).. It really has made a big difference in my life.
> 
> What the sauna basically does is induce a natural fever and you heal/sweat out all the toxins and heavy metals that can be causing/contributing to brain fog.
> 
> ...


I prefer moon therapy, it's where I go into a forest at full moon and pretend to be a werewolf. Being a werewolf removes all the carbohydrates and bad proteins causing DP.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

You are such a constructive member of the forum mmrrllla. Honestly, I really appreciate your insight into alternative methods of treatment. Each reply you post is so well thought out and geniusly executed, that I'm sure many sufferers are greatly benefiting from your input.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Fearless, I'm sorry but you are one of the oddest people I know. Every single person falls under your blanket of emotional abuse. You are so quick to dismiss anything else. You won't budge from your stance, even when it is proven incorrect.

If you are going to post things like a snarky little child (I'm guessing you are younger than 20) don't post anything at all.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

A lot of people here have dp/dr in association with some other disorder. "Brain Fog" is not so much a symptom of dp as it is a symptom of burnout, and various other illnesses. If sitting in a sauna helped one guy (for whatever reason) why shit all over that?

It just makes you come off as immature and narrow minded, You are like a person that invents a cure for cancer and then, when it fails to cure all types of cancer, you blame the patient.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

We can't argue with you because you are to stubborn and young. If I say X had no history of abuse and recovered using Y. You would say "X obviously had abuse, X just didn't find it, and Y is just a cover up and not a cure"

You say this because you are an idiot.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

My point is: This is a huge forum with many people from many different backgrounds. Stop thinking that your "cure" is the only cure. Hell, you can't even prove it. I could easily argue:

1. There is no evidence or research to say that dp/dr can only come from an abusive background

2. Your cure could have easily given you piece thus relieving the anxiety and curing your dp via reduced anxiety.

Half of what Harris Harrington talks about it conducive to reducing anxiety. Maybe that cured you.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Fearless said:


> Ok, it's all good. You know, we don't have to agree.


Haha, why won't you just go down and admit it?!

I read in one of your posts somewhere that you feel the need to have a different opinion to differentiate yourself in someway. Is that what this is?

No, we don't have to agree. But when you post in a thread telling everyone else they are wrong and plug your blog, I'm going to call you out on it.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

Let me just ask one thing.

Why do sufferers accept any advice given (meditation, diet, medicine, guru, cold shower etc.) and try to follow them in order to "cure" DP?

I bet if someone said "you can cure DP by robbing a shop =D helped me on my first try!" there would definitely be people believing that.

But

once you give them advice like "examine your past/family relations/traumas" (which indeed do have many scientific researches supporting them) you get a response basically saying "that's stupid, won't even try" .

Sure, because toothpaste causing DP is totally not stupid.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Fearless said:


> My car has just been written off thanks to my irresponsibility
> 
> That's what you mean right?
> 
> Who hurt you in your life so much that you are willing to fuck yourself up, just to rebel against them? You punish their sins on yourself.


Nah, that's not what I mean. If it was completely my fault I would have admitted it and would not have made a thread.

You make it sound like brain fog does not cause problems, when it clearly does. In an altered state of consciousness there is less presence and focus.. which makes accidents more likely.

I'm not 100% on your last sentence but... are you suggesting I did this on purpose? LOL


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

mmrrlla said:


> Let me just ask one thing.
> 
> Why do sufferers accept any advice given (meditation, diet, medicine, guru, cold shower etc.) and try to follow them in order to "cure" DP?
> 
> ...


I think it's good advice. I agree with alot of what Fearless says, especially about emotional reasoning, perfectionism etc but I personally can't seem to make it fit into my narrative, as I'm not a usual case of DP. I don't get existential thoughts, and I didn't start experiencing it through drugs. I don't believe that I suffered emotional abuse... simple as that.

But for others, yes, shut up and learn.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Honestly fearless, just stop. It's painful to watch. Some people here have issues that go beyond depersonalization. For example a lot of the visual stuff is beyond disassociation. If you weren't so blind you might see that dp can be co-morbid with anxiety, depression, brain injury, migraine, etc etc.

Your argument doesn't even make sense. You are saying the OP is at fault for crashing his car, when really it could have been many factors. If he is extremely stressed out while driving and is in a constant head fog, it is hardly his fault when he misjudges a turn. The more you attempt to apply your "cure" to every single thing that happens, the less credible you become.



Fearless said:


> But when I come with emotional abuse and responsibility, maaaaan they are ready to kill.


No, it's not the fact you recycled some else's work and are pushing it as your own. Everyone understands the connection and comprehends what you are saying. It's that you are such a snuggle* about it.

If you are as cured as you say you are, I doubt you are hanging around the forum because you enjoy helping people. I think you feel superior to the unwashed masses down here, who just aren't smart enough to make it to where you are.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, sense of justice (read: I'll refuse to acknowledge any post that is not in line with my thinking) Disassociation is actually a word believe it or not!

I understand how vision is related to dp. However, for example, my vision issues go beyond the scope of dp, as do others I am sure.

Go read the DSM V, and then we can argue further about what does and does not constitute depersonalization.

You might learn a thing or two.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Fearless said:


> You are very good at intellectualizing to deny your responsibility.
> 
> So if you die next time, it will be because "brain fog", right?
> 
> Freedom means that everybody can fuck his life up and waste his time exactly the way he wishes. Dare to change.


How am I denying responsibility? I am MOSTLY responsible for the crash, but part of it was down to feeling brain fogged with a lack of focus.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Susto said:


> Ya know midnight fearless is right from most part but his post shows the guy is always fighting against invisible forces, and clearly he has powers beyond our imagination.
> 
> Medication for brain fog? Nah i dont think so buddy... put your mind into place get out this trance state


Susto... you are giving me advice, hahaha. Last night on chat you said you were in despair and had schizophrenia. Pot kettle black?

Don't try and give me pointers, cos you need them more than me


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Fearless said:


> Agree. If I howl it makes it even more effective.
> 
> Optimusrhmye, you seriously should stop offering stupid advices. These people are suffering, and you guys are throwing false hopes at them (eat healthy, distract, Iboga, sauna, etc..), and it just gives them another failure.
> 
> They all have DP, this is why they do it.


I never said going in a sauna will cure DP/DR.. But it can help *cognition/brain fog*.

Its scientifically proven that heavy metal build ups like (Lead, Mercury, Aluminum, Arsenic, Cadmium) can cause or contribute to "Brain Fog/Cognition" symptoms... And Its also proven that saunas release those metals from your body in a healthy manner.

Saunas are not a CURE ALL for brain fog, but certain people can see improvements from using one regularly.

Do some research before attacking me. Im just trying to help the guy out.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

mmrrlla said:


> I prefer moon therapy, it's where I go into a forest at full moon and pretend to be a werewolf. Being a werewolf removes all the carbohydrates and bad proteins causing DP.


Im talking about helping out brain fog/cognition symptoms... not dp. Thanks for clarifying that you're a jackass though.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Susto said:


> Weird, I always consider *DP* and *Brain Fog *the same thing basically, more that brain fog is part of the spectrum of DP, I dont think they can be treated as 2 separete entities, and also this metal stuff has nothing to do with brain fog of DP...
> 
> Sure, exercises, sauna, this all can give better focus and clarity, are aids to help tackling the real core of DP


Well, everyones situation is different... Some people probably get brain fog strictly from dp/dr.. other people prolly have a mixture of causes (DP + Heavy Metals + Poor diet ect.) all overlapped.

In my case, When i first got DP my brain fog wasnt that bad.. but over the years my fog/cognition got severely worse.

so i started looking into alternative causes that could of been contributing to my symptoms. I did a heavy metal test and Hair Analysis test and found i was flooded with metals. So I started the sauna thing and I've seen improvements.

we may not be able to treat the fog that the DP creates.. but we can surely treat the fog that other things like metals create.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Brain fog is, like you said, a lack of presence.

So how do you become more present?

Exercise regularly, control your thoughts, do things that take you in the right direction as far as DP recovery.

What have you done in the last few weeks to get on the right track?

(I don't even think you need to rehash your past - acknowledging your current weaknesses and doing the right things / making the right changes now will put you on the right track.)


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> This, unless there is unresolved trauma that is impacting your present day life.


Unresolved trauma has observable behaviors which point to it. In other words, you act dysfunctionally somehow, whether it's fear, anxiety, anger, etc.

So, in the very least, you *know* that you are acting *dysfunctionally*.

If you know that you are acting dysfunctionally, traditional psychotherapy says that the only way to root that out is by going back and examining the causes. I'm saying that's a grave misconception. You can change behavior by understanding what triggers it *in the present*.

The only reason why trauma matters is because the pattern continues unabated to the present day. You have been on *repeat *your entire life. But it doesn't matter that at age 5 something happened to you. It really doesn't. You just need to awaken to your ongoing pattern in the present and break it.

Most people are in a trance and don't even understand *why* something's happening in the present. The original cause doesn't matter. It's not about intellectual understanding of one's past, or even emotional catharsis.

It's about BREAKING THE PATTERN, HERE AND NOW.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Haumea said:


> Brain fog is, like you said, a lack of presence.


I think my definition of Brain Fog is a little different then yours... im talking more about Thinking ability, cognition, memory, comprehension ability.

Maybe I should of made that more clear in my earlier posts.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> Yes, agreed, but that can't be done without knowing WHY you engage in those patterns. This helps prevent a relapse into old behaviours down the road.


Right. Knowing why you engage in those patterns *now* is sufficient to break the pattern. The idea that you need a sob story - an origin story, in other words - from your childhood is a persistent holdover from old school psychotherapy.

This is the basis of CBT, so it's not just my opinion (although after I did iboga I realized that all that stuff about rehashing the past is mostly garbage.) And CBT has a better track record at treating mental illness than the old method.



> CBT tends to deal with the here and now - how your current thoughts and behaviours are affecting you now. It recognises that events in your past have shaped the way that you currently think and behave. In particular, thought patterns and behaviours learned in childhood, *However, CBT does not dwell on the past, but aims to find solutions to how to change your current thoughts and behaviours so that you can function better now and in the future.*


From http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Cognitive-Behaviour-Therapy-%28CBT%29.htm


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

Midnight said:


> Is there any medication that fights brain fog? I have job interviews and shit coming up.........


Perhaps you ought to get your depersonalization symptoms formally assessed. In London, you might consider consulting with the Clinic for Dissociative Studies, who specialize in assessment of dissociative symptoms. Their website is http://clinicds.co.uk/


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> But you can't determine why they exist without a self-inventory of your background.


Why they exist doesn't matter.

I'll give you an example: let's say a person feels insecure in some situation and overcompensates by some behavior, like being overly forceful or trying to impress others or something.

Now, does it matter how he acquired that pattern? It's just a historical curiousity. It adds nothing to the healing process.

All that matters is that the person understands that he is insecure and overcompensates. Awareness of that is sufficient. Whether his mommy looked at him funny at age 4 or told him something upsetting at age 5 doesn't really matter. Even knowing the cause doesn't really help, because then you just have an intellectual distraction from your problems, which are primarily "how do I become more secure? A: replace bad habits with good ones."

I understand you may say, well abuse is something more serious. And it is, but the same concept applies.

E.g. you may distrust others, project your own fears onto them, etc. If you understand that you are merely projecting your own fears and insecurities, you can begin to control your suspicious views, become more objective, seek out objective reasons to mistrust before having that reaction, etc.

The point is, it's all an awareness of your present state of being. If you have an inkling that you do this to everyone or most people, or men, or whatever, you encounter, you can awaken from that and understand that you are acting compulsively, that it's just a pattern.

The actual historical particulars are irrelevant and dwelling on them can be counterproductive if you choose to focus your anger and blame on what happened in the past.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Fearless said:


> It is really exhausting to try to help people who are experts at fooling the shit out of themselves. The intellectualizing, overanalyzing and excuse-making that is going on in these threads are mind-blowing.


What are you referring to?


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> Let's say a woman is raped. She continues to re-live the moment over and over. Once in therapy, she learns to accept the rape is not her fault, and for the most part she is able to currently understand that and be aware of it. But can she truly come to terms with the violent situation she endured without processing it? It would just sit there, unable to be fully accepted. How can we say to her "Do not think about it, do not focus on it at all, but correct your current behavior permanently because you can logically deduce it wasn't your fault."


Well, that's a different animal because the woman clearly remembers the traumatic event and understands she is suffering because of it. But yeah, basically all that's needed for her to heal is to stop believing that she was at fault. It is a cognitive-behavioral matter. Emotions follow thoughts.

What I'm talking about is this notion that it's absolutely necessary to dig in the past to understand everything that accumulated since birth to produce your dysfunction. And that's clearly neither sufficient nor necessary for healing.

What *is* sufficient and necessary is an awakening - a shift in consciousness - a "step back" from your repetitive patterns and a knowledge of how to function and how not to function in a healthy way.

People who are, e.g. still carrying anger at a parent for childhood trauma and/or abuse (and/or displacing that anger onto others) despite "emotional processing" are *not fully healed*. They've simply gotten rid of some symptoms of their dysfunction while refusing to go further.

And that brings me to my ultimate point in this discussion: suffering is, ultimately, *a choice*. Whether you let something go or not is a choice. How much you let go of something is a choice. You have more control over your mind than you believe. It's just there's a lot of ego investment in maintaining certain aspects of your personality. But you can always "step back" from your personality patterns and heal yourself.

99.9%+ of people in the world live in a trance. Literally.

They don't even understand that there's something beyond their personality.

That's what a movie like The Matrix is an allegory for - a spiritual awakening. Deconditioning yourself from your personality.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

inferentialpolice said:


> Perhaps you ought to get your depersonalization symptoms formally assessed. In London, you might consider consulting with the Clinic for Dissociative Studies, who specialize in assessment of dissociative symptoms. Their website is http://clinicds.co.uk/


It's not that easy. People are always suggesting Kings aswell. I used to live round the corner from the college but not anymore. I'm currently in the south west. Plus you need to get referred by a GP and its a looooonggg process.


----------



## Dumdum (Jun 23, 2013)

Brain fog can go away for a few hours if you practise some sports, for example, tennis.

I love playing tennis, but im always anxious, like..when i get off my car and try to walk inside the camp, i suddently feel like if everything is repeating and im not aware of living in a static world.

That could be a flashback from my various drug trips, yep, but it's triggered by anxiety. The fear of look like an idiot in front of the other tennis player, the fear that something is gonna happen and it will be my fault, the fear of the bright light (sun) (and yes, that's annoying because i always have to wear sunglasses), basically the fear of getting my ass out of my home and do fight aganist my anxiety, that's it.

So, im not trying to be rude, but you should try to get out and do something you like, even if everything looks weird, or everything change colour and start to "breath", just think about something you like and you will be fine. After 1-2-3 hours of staying out of your home, you will feel SAFE, trust me.

Try some sports if you like them, and good luck!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, I run every day, or atleast I did until I got shin splints on Monday and had to stop cos of the pain. Exercise is the only thing that has a solid impact on my mental state, so i love doing it.


----------

